# Cora Schumacher im Playboy



## 307898X2 (8 März 2015)

Gerade gelesen:

Cora Schumacher am Donnestag nackt im Playboy:WOW:


----------



## Max100 (8 März 2015)

Hat wohl nicht so richtig geklappt den Ralf auszunehmen?


----------



## Death Row (8 März 2015)

Wird ja ne geile Ausgabe :drip:


----------



## Spezi30 (8 März 2015)

na toll...Plastikpuppenzeitung wird das langsam...


----------



## hoshi21 (8 März 2015)

ach du sch..... unsympathisch, hässlich und also dieses jahr das obligatorische playboyhäschen beim tanzen. oje.


----------



## MetalFan (8 März 2015)




----------



## dante_23 (8 März 2015)

eine fantastische nachricht :drip:
zwar ein paar jahre zu spät, aber immerhin


----------



## didi33 (8 März 2015)

Playboy goes Gruselcomic oder so.


----------



## Chamser81 (8 März 2015)

In dieses reine Photoshop-Hochglanzmagazin passt sie auch absolut.


----------



## ford1987 (8 März 2015)

Da wird es eine Doppelausgabe, Isabell Horn ist ja auch schon auf dem Cover, die ist interessanter


----------



## dante_23 (8 März 2015)

ford1987 schrieb:


> Da wird es eine Doppelausgabe, Isabell Horn ist ja auch schon auf dem Cover, die ist interessanter



isabell auch?! :drip:


----------



## comatron (8 März 2015)

ford1987 schrieb:


> Da wird es eine Doppelausgabe, Isabell Horn ist ja auch schon auf dem Cover,



Und welcher Promi ist diesmal drin ?


----------



## ford1987 (8 März 2015)

Suchmaschine vom Playboy Horn eingeben und du siehst ein Artikel, ist seit gestern aber wieder offline, die 2 Bilder was da zusehen waren sind Hammer gewesen, von der Schumacher gibt's noch nix


----------



## dante_23 (8 März 2015)

ford1987 schrieb:


> Suchmaschine vom Playboy Horn eingeben und du siehst ein Artikel, ist seit gestern aber wieder offline, die 2 Bilder was da zusehen waren sind Hammer gewesen, von der Schumacher gibt's noch nix



top :thumbup:


----------



## achim0081500 (9 März 2015)

kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2015)

...Link gelöscht !!!!

...ihr habt nichts verpasst :WOW:

Schwach die Dame !!!


----------



## milfhunter (11 März 2015)

Bis jetzt ist nur ein Artikel über Isabell auf der Webseite ...


----------



## Death Row (11 März 2015)

Ich habe die Bilder von Isabell jetzt bestaunen dürfen und ich bin über beide Ohren verliebt! Wunderbare Bildstrecke, gekonnt in Szene gesetzt


----------



## Death Row (12 März 2015)

Keine Cora drin. Typische Ente der BLÖD


----------



## dante_23 (12 März 2015)

von wem auch immer diese falschmeldung initiert worden ist, es ist einfach nur eine frechheit und traurig....

so hat "lets dance" wieder einmal ordentlich werbung bekommen.


----------



## Death Row (12 März 2015)

Weiß nicht wem so eine Falschmeldung was bringt. Eigentlich nur der BLÖD damit die hohe Klickzahlen bekommen. Dadurch, dass Cora eben NICHT drin ist bekommt Let's Dance ja eben keine Publicity.


----------



## dante_23 (12 März 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> Weiß nicht wem so eine Falschmeldung was bringt. Eigentlich nur der BLÖD damit die hohe Klickzahlen bekommen. Dadurch, dass Cora eben NICHT drin ist bekommt Let's Dance ja eben keine Publicity.


auf der einen seite natürlich die BLÖD, da stimme ich dir zu. denn einzig und allein von ihr kam die meldung. die anderen portale haben es letztlich nur 1:1 übernommen...

und zum anderen definitiv lets dance. wem war denn eine cora schumacher noch ein begriff? sie war jetzt 1 woche lang mit dieser gr. schlagzeile auf dem titel der onlineausgabe. und immer im zusammenhang mit lets dance. die werden morgen bestimmt hohe quoten bekommen. bin ich mir sicher.
zudem weiß jetzt jeder, dass sie sich opt. extrem "verändert" hat, hätte sie aufm 1. blick erst gar nicht wiedererkannt. das will man sich ja nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## HarleyNarr (3 Apr. 2015)

Ja die Cora das is schon ne schöne Frau ...seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeufz


----------



## Death Row (4 Apr. 2015)

*Nachtrag:*

So wie es aussieht, wird Cora wohl DOCH in der kommenden Juni-Ausgabe zu sehen sein. Auf der Facebook-Seite von _Playboy Deutschland_ wurde am 30.03. ein Post verfasst, der darauf schließen lässt, dass es Cora sein könnte (Tattoo am Fuß). Bilder davon poste ich jetzt nicht, weil das bestimmt auch zu Copyright zählt


----------



## wergoatlord (10 Apr. 2015)

woaw super heheh


----------



## Sachse (11 Apr. 2015)

öhm Death, Playboy lässt die BLÖD immer wissen, wer drin ist, aber die veröffentlichen das immer erst 2 Tage bevor das Mag rauskommt, warum sollten sie das hier jetzt ändern. Außerdem kennt man die Plastik-Teile von Cora eh schon dank der verbotenen Bilder 

Und Juni wär noch lang hin, erst mal kommt nächste Woche das Mai Mag raus


----------



## dante_23 (12 Apr. 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Nachtrag:*
> 
> So wie es aussieht, wird Cora wohl DOCH in der kommenden Juni-Ausgabe zu sehen sein. Auf der Facebook-Seite von _Playboy Deutschland_ wurde am 30.03. ein Post verfasst, der darauf schließen lässt, dass es Cora sein könnte (Tattoo am Fuß). Bilder davon poste ich jetzt nicht, weil das bestimmt auch zu Copyright zählt


heute zum ersten mal wieder in den thread geschaut... und dann sowas, wow, danke für die info!! :thx:
habe sogleich auf der facebook-seite nachgeschaut. ihre brüste sind ja riesig!  :drip:


----------



## achim0081500 (12 Apr. 2015)

na dann hoffe ich mal das beste


----------



## 307898X2 (23 Apr. 2015)

ich auch:thx:


----------



## achim0081500 (1 Mai 2015)

ich glaubs allerdings erst, wenn ich die Bilder sehe


----------



## achim0081500 (11 Mai 2015)

Oha, die Gerüchte haben sich bestätigt :WOW:


----------



## ford1987 (11 Mai 2015)

Bilder sind schon online


----------



## Death Row (12 Mai 2015)

Ich bin mir noch unschlüssig, was ich von den Bildern halten soll. Sie hat für PB-Verhältnisse noch "viel" an und komplett nackt hätte ich mir auch gewünscht, sprich: nackter Hintern. Ansonsten aber .....


----------



## dante_23 (12 Mai 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ich bin mir noch unschlüssig, was ich von den Bildern halten soll. Sie hat für PB-Verhältnisse noch "viel" an und komplett nackt hätte ich mir auch gewünscht, sprich: nackter Hintern. Ansonsten aber .....



das cora noch realtiv "viel" trägt ist mir auch aufgefallen. dies erscheint ein wenig ungewohnt, ruft man sich die jüngere vergangenheit ins gedächtnis... 

aber, das ist auch schon mein einziger "kritikpunkt am shoot.
das setting (motiv) rund um die pool-landschaft gefällt mir richtig gut. es wirkt klar, aufgeräumt. erinnert mich ein wenig an die ausgabe von cascada damals  viel, viel besser, im vergleich zum shoot von kim. 

cora selbst schaut einfach wunderschön aus 
ok, kleiner kritikpunkt an ihr: die nägel gehen gar nicht, aber das wars auch schon^^


----------



## kolibri666 (12 Mai 2015)

ich finde sie hat sehr künstliche brüste ...ekelhaft nichts natürliches dran so wie viele die sich die brüste machen lassen


----------



## Lenafan98 (13 Mai 2015)

Die Brüste erinnern mich sehr an Pamela Anderson ,aber trotzdem sie sieht schon extrem sexy und schön aus...


----------



## Marco2 (13 Mai 2015)

...für Geld wird alles gemacht................schade Cora !!!!


----------



## dooley242 (13 Mai 2015)

Wenn die als C-D Promi jetzt überflüssigerweise im PB ist, kommt sie sicher in die nächste Dschungelshow.


----------



## Death Row (13 Mai 2015)

dooley242 schrieb:


> Wenn die als C-D Promi jetzt überflüssigerweise im PB ist, kommt sie sicher in die nächste Dschungelshow.



Die Reihenfolge ist für gewöhnlich genau anders rum: Erst Playboy. dann Dschungel oder zeitgleich.


----------



## Merker45 (15 Mai 2015)

Was hat Sie sich alles im Gesicht machen lassen? Hatte sie irgendwie anders (schöner) in Erinnerung!


----------



## frank63 (16 Mai 2015)

Sie war mal hübsch..Was ein Schönheitschirurg nicht alles anrichten kann...Wirklich schade...


----------



## Sarafin (29 Mai 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> Keine Cora drin. Typische Ente der BLÖD


..auch besser so.


----------



## Google2 (30 Mai 2015)

Waaaw cool


----------



## andre4567 (1 Juni 2015)

hat schon was ...


----------

